# Nice surprise



## linkinarmy (17 Jun 2011)

I got called today and my enrollment is on tuesday for reserve armored recce. I was surprised because they called me in january and said i had till wait till september when im 17. The recruiter said sometime after my enrollment ill get my gear and theyll put me on a course. Its a bit overwhelming because i wasnt expecting to get called until september but im looking forward to it.


----------



## Fanfreluche (17 Jun 2011)

good for you.. i wish you the best of luck for bmq


----------



## Ayrsayle (17 Jun 2011)

Congrats! there is absolutely nothing wrong with being told early - I'm sure there are lots of people wishing to be in your shoes!


----------



## Tollis (19 Jun 2011)

Congragulations Best of luck with your training.  I wish I would get one of those surprise early calls lol.  Don't be nervous because its early tons of people would LOVE to be in your position right now.


----------



## reboog (20 Jun 2011)

Congrats and good luck in basic! I'm also one of those who wish they got an early call =(


----------



## linkinarmy (21 Jun 2011)

Quick question here, does one need parental consent when picking up their kit? like i gotto go to 17 wing in Winnipeg tomorrow and i got my id and everything. I was just wondering if i need a parent or not.


----------



## linkinarmy (21 Jun 2011)

yes or no?


----------



## SoldierInAYear (21 Jun 2011)

Good luck in basic! hopefully i get to go soon.


----------



## linkinarmy (25 Jun 2011)

I got to go to my unit on Tuesday evening in my uniform but i do not know how to properly tuck my trousers into my boots or whatever you do. Could someone tell me how im supposed to? Thanks.


----------



## chrisf (25 Jun 2011)

If you've specifically been told to show up dressed in then uniform, give a shout to the unit recruiter (Who I assume you've met, as they've recruited and enrolled) and ask if they'd show you how to wear the uniform either Monday, or early Tuesday evening.

If you haven't specifically been told to show up in uniform, or if this is just a regular parade night, just my thoughts, show up in professional civilian attire, have your uniform in a back pack, explain the situation, and someone will be happy to help sort you out.

You'll be introduced to your supervisor and chain of command shortly, any time you've got questions like this, that's what they're there for


----------



## linkinarmy (25 Jun 2011)

Hey thanks for the advice. I was told to show up in uniform so ill give them a call on monday and ask them what i should do, whether that be come in early or what not.


----------



## Nauticus (25 Jun 2011)

linkinarmy said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for the advice. I was told to show up in uniform so ill give them a call on monday and ask them what i should do, whether that be come in early or what not.


I have a friend who was recently enrolled in a reserve unit and was instructed to wear the uniform as best he could, and they would show him (and other recruits) how to wear the uniform on the first parade night.


----------



## linkinarmy (1 Jul 2011)

Well i got called today and i get on a plane for basic 6:30 Sunday morning. Tomorrow i go in to pick up my plane ticket and stuff. Its gonna be a busy weekend because i work Friday and all day Saturday so i wont have much time to pack up. Before I know it ill be there.


----------



## Ice97 (1 Jul 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> :facepalm:



You know...for a guy who hasn't even done BMQ yet you face palm alot of people's questions.  He asked a question that he wanted an answer to...if you don't have a valid answer...then don't answer.  Just my  :2c:


----------

